# Brine slime



## robert55936 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi all lm new to the smoke life . This is a great site. I'm bringing some bacon with pops recipe,it's been in the brine for 11 days now. I'm just wondering is it normal for the brine to turn slimy? Same thing happened last year and it turned out fantastic, but the slimy brine just don't seem normal. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

Slime, going " Ropy " happens sometimes. Could be your water, impurities in Sugar other contamination from the refer or container. You can dump the Brine, wash the Belly and container well and mix a new batch of Brine. But considering you are only a few days shy of being done, I would just let it go after checking all Smells ok, and finish the cure...JJ


----------



## robert55936 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks Chef JimmyJ Yup maybe I should invest in a nice stainless steel pot , I have an old aluminum pot and I think that this might be the problem.


----------

